# Dry conditions cause concern



## OneShot (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/533/4093124.html


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Interesting read. Surprised to hear him talk about migrating waterfowl and sunflowers. I didn't realize either ducks or geese would eat sunflowers. Has anyone ever seen this happen?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Late in the year, geese will go into harvested sunflowers bigtime. Think about the birdfood in the store -- its mostly sunflowers. Lots of oil and energy. Be careful driving your truck in there, the stalks are pretty stiff and can take out a radiator pretty easy.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

One of the best falls of hunting I had was in a sunflower field. The weather was wet around the end of Sept and we had some very stong winds, lots of plants tipped over making them impossible to harvest. When the farmer disked the field he broke the heads up creating a smogaboard for waterfowl. I hunted this field for well over three weeks and had great luck. This was before I had decoys for the field and it made little difference. Some of the funniest pass shooting I have ever done. Did not have to scout much at all that fall.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Late in the year if the stuble is nocked down you can't keep them out of it.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Major feeds going on this weekend, in sunflowers.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

There feeding in a sunflower filed south of my house as well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We got a good shoot out of a sunflower field.

They were feeding in it the night before...I almost hesitated setting up but thought what the heck.

That was 3 years ago...very late in the year.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have never wintessed this but then again I hanen't done a whole lot of late season hunting. 8)


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The last two weekends we shot em' out of the flowers!! They're not eating anything but flowers where we're hunting.


----------

